# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Weekly Newsletter >  Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 287

## akgraner

Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 287 for the week October 8 - 14, 2012

*Links to UWN*
 Wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue287 
*In This Issue*

DVDs for LoCo TeamsJuju .6 Is HereFurther Online Dash ClarificationsHow Ubuntu Engineering Build & Test OpenStack
Ubuntu Stats
LoCo NewsownCloud 4.5 for UbuntuJose Antonio Rey: Ubuntu Made Easy: Interview With The AuthorsElizabeth Krumbach: My recent Xubuntu workJason Gerard DeRose: Killer Apps for Ubuntu?Alan Bell: The Quantal Quetzal takes flightChris Wilson: Hundred Papercuts revival: help define the rolesJonathan Ridell: Kubuntu Quantal Final Testers NeededMichael Hall: Singlet 0.3 adds Unity PreviewsContributions come in many formsIs Ubuntu Shutting Out Old PCs?In Depth: The Ubuntu architect: why it's important to attract all usersUbuntu Linux: Donationware?In The BlogosphereIn Other NewsOther Articles of InterestFeatured Audio and VideoWeekly Ubuntu Development Team MeetingsUpcoming Meetings and EventsUpdates and Security for 8.04, 10.04, 11.04, 11.10 and 12.04And much more!

*General Community News*

*DVDs for LoCo Teams*

In an email to the LoCo teams mailing list, Jono Bacon announces that LoCo teams can now pre-order DVDs and gives a link to instructions  to place the orders.

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2012/10/11/...or-loco-teams/

*Juju .6 Is Here*

Jorge Castro writes that Clint Byrum has "pushed Juju v0.6 into Quantal and the Release PPA." Castro also writes about a new local provider "which has been refactored to use Ubuntu's Cloud Images instead of a chroot/debootstrap" and gives links to get started with Juju.

http://www.jorgecastro.org/2012/10/10/juju-6-is-here

*Further Online Dash Clarifications*

Jono Bacon clarifies community concerns over the "Online Dash".  The following points are a summary of those concerns:

Concern about the usefulness of the feature - to resolve this, a toggle switch has been added to the Privacy settings dialog to disable/enable the feature.Concern about the encryption of traffic - traffic is now encrypted.Concern about adult content being displayed via the lens - significant changes have been made to blacklist certain results based on keywords.Concern about the legal requirements of this feature under European law - a Legal Notice link has now been added to the dash to make the terms of use clear for those using the dash.

http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/10/12/...larifications/

*How Ubuntu Engineering Build & Test OpenStack*

Rick Spencer, Director of Ubuntu Engineering at Canonical, talks about his work on Ubuntu, Ubuntu Engineering, OpenStack and more.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vy6Em...ature=youtu.be

*Ubuntu Stats*

*Bug Stats*

Open (100324) + 379 over last weekCritical (88) - 5 over last weekUnconfirmed (50035) + 24 over last week

As always, the Bug Squad needs more help. If you want to get started, please see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad

*Translation Stats Quantal*

English (United Kingdom) (9530) - 240  over last weekSpanish  (14007) - 97 over last weekEnglish (Australia) (16449) + 6 over last weekBrazilian Portuguese (38154) + 228 over last weekBosnian (40409) - 2379 over last weekFrench (48923) - 865 over last week

Remaining strings to translate in Ubuntu 12.10 "Quantal Quetzal", see more at: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations

*Ubuntu Brainstorm Top Ideas This Week*

Users can donate digital currency - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/30232/xscreensaver should poweroff monitor if passwd timer expires & quick poweroff en - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/30235/Provide a smarter default filename - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/30233/I would like to install software on portable storage - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/30234/

Ubuntu Brainstorm is a community site geared toward letting you add your ideas for Ubuntu. You can submit your own idea, or vote for or against another idea. http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/

*Ask Ubuntu Top 5 Questions this week*

What are the differences between sudo, su, visudo, and chroot? - http://askubuntu.com/questions/19777...udo-and-chrootHow to search for strings inside files in a folder? - http://askubuntu.com/questions/19811...es-in-a-folderWhy isnt there an Ubuntu release name starting with C (and A) - http://askubuntu.com/questions/19856...g-with-c-and-aHow to open a GUI app from Terminal without losing terminal input [closed] - http://askubuntu.com/questions/19775...terminal-inputWhat is the difference between Clamav and Clamtk? - http://askubuntu.com/questions/19931...mav-and-clamtk

Ask (and answer!) your own questions at http://askubuntu.com

*LoCo News*

*It's the best time... The Time to Party*

Efrain Valles captures the spirit of an Ubuntu release party in his post, "It is a great chance to network and share experiences. It is a time to celebrate not just another release, but our sense of community and our long standing commitment to bringing the best of free software to the world." Valles encourages everyone to plan or attend a release party. He even provides useful links to help LoCo teams organize and share information about the release parties.

http://effiejayx.com/es/node/1599

*12.10 #QuantalMX release party!*

Adolfo Jayme Barrientos notes that the Ubuntu MX-LoCo team and the Ubuntu DF community will have an Ubuntu release party on 27 October. More details about this release party along with the announcement can be found on the blog post.

http://fitoschido.wordpress.com/2012...release-party/

*Ubuntu Cloud News*

*ownCloud 4.5 for Ubuntu*

Jorge Castro has updated the ownCloud charm to 4.5 which can be found on the following link: http://jujucharms.com/charms/precise/owncloud

http://www.jorgecastro.org/2012/10/1...t-5-for-ubuntu

*The Planet*

*Jose Antonio Rey: Ubuntu Made Easy: Interview With The Authors*

Jose Antonio Rey interviews the authors 'Ubuntu Made Easy'. Rey asks the authors about their reasons for writing this book, future plans, other ways of making Ubuntu tutorials and much more.

http://joseeantonior.wordpress.com/2...h-the-authors/

*Elizabeth Krumbach: My recent Xubuntu work*

Elizabeth Krumbach shares her involvement in Xubuntu for this cycle. In her post, she discusses the full marketing blueprint, testing from the Global Jam, standard testing, rewriting offline documentation for 12.10, blueprints for the next cycle, and more.

http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=6911&utm_source

*Jason Gerard DeRose: Killer Apps for Ubuntu?*

Jason Gerard DeRose writes about the watching Ubuntu Community team charity marathon and highlights one of the questions asked of the team, "Will there be a killer app for Ubuntu?" The Community team answered, "No, there wont be. Killer App is simply over, because these days important applications tend to be cross-platform and web apps are replacing most traditional applications anyway."

DeRose doesn't share the opinion of the Ubuntu community team and states, "I think there will absolutely be Killer Apps for Ubuntu, because Linux and Ubuntu have strengths that make Ubuntu the best platform for solving certain problems."

http://jderose.blogspot.com/2012/10/...or-ubuntu.html

*Alan Bell: The Quantal Quetzal takes flight*

Allan Bell encourages people to try Ubuntu 12.10 stating, "If you were thinking of trying Ubuntu with the Unity interface then 12.10 is the release to go for, a lot of niggles have been unniggled and sharp edges smoothed over."

Bell reminds readers about the UK Ubuntu release party which will be held in London at George Inn. He also notes that for those who are in the UK, the team is taking pre-orders for official Ubuntu 12.10 DVDs.

http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2012...-takes-flight/

*Chris Wilson: Hundred Papercuts revival: help define the roles*

Chris Wilson issues a public invitation to the community in a blog post that announces the Hundred Papercuts project is "currently underway to get it back on it's feet as a core component of the development of Ubuntu." Wilson explains the various ways people can join and contribute to the Ubuntu project. Wilson points out that not everyone has to be a developer; there are many roles for anyone who wants to get involved--reporter, analyst, designer, tester, and others.

Anyone interested can "head over to the revival wiki page (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FutureOfThePapercutsProject ) and join the Papercuts Ninja team on Launchpad (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FutureOfThePapercutsProject ), and sign up to the mailing list, and say what they feel."

http://www.notgary.com/2012/10/hundr...lp-define.html

*Jonathan Ridell: Kubuntu Quantal Final Testers Needed*

Jonathan Ridell invites the community to test the Kubuntu 12.10 release candidate images. Anyone interested in testing are asked to join the #kubuntu-devel IRC channel on freenode team. Also included in this post is a link to the test images.

http://blogs.kde.org/2012/10/12/kubu...testers-needed

*Michael Hall: Singlet 0.3 adds Unity Previews*

Michael Hall reports about the Dash Previews and his wish of adding them to a Singlet. Hall explains the goals of a Singlet and demonstrates how new feature will function in the upcoming Ubuntu 12.10 release.

http://mhall119.com/2012/10/singlet-...nity-previews/

*Canonical News*

*Contributions come in many forms*

Steve George, Vice President of Communications and Products at Canonical, writes about various types of contributions made to the Ubuntu project--from testing, documentation, and marketing, to brainstorming and answering other users' questions in online forums.

In this post George writes that financial contributions to Ubuntu are now easier, stating, "By introducing a 'contribute' screen as part of the desktop download process, people can choose to financially support different aspects of Canonical's work: from gaming and apps, developing the desktop, phone and tablet, to co-ordination of upstreams or supporting Ubuntu flavours."

He concludes with a reminder that "Ubuntu will always be free to use, share and develop. [...] and we hope that you'll join us in helping to build the future of computing, however you choose to contribute."

http://blog.canonical.com/2012/10/09...in-many-forms/

*In The Press*

*Is Ubuntu Shutting Out Old PCs?*

Matt Hartley of Datamation argues that while Ubuntu has made amazing progress over the years, it's becoming too high-end and the risks becoming too demanding for slower hardware, especially older PCs, despite the fact that LiveCDs and the ability to run on older hardware used to be one of Ubuntu's strong points.

http://www.datamation.com/open-sourc...old-pcs-1.html

*In Depth: The Ubuntu architect: why it's important to attract all users*

Andrew Gregory of Techradar interviews Allison Randall (Ubuntu technical architect) about contributions to Ubuntu, Unity development, consumers (tech and non tech), and much more.

http://www.techradar.com/news/softwa...-users-1101542

*Ubuntu Linux: Donationware?*

Steven J. Vaughn-Nichols of ZDNet looks at news of the inclusion of the 'contribute' screen in the Ubuntu desktop download process. Vaughn-Nichols takes a closer look at what Canonical's VP of Communications and Products, Steve George, and Ubuntu Community Manager, Jono Bacon, have to say about this inclusion.

http://www.zdnet.com/ubuntu-linux-do...re-7000005497/

*In The Blogosphere*

*Amazon and Ubuntu: A match made for profit?*

LinuxBSDos.com writes about new features included in the new edition of Ubuntu, with a special highlight on the inclusion of Amazon integration on the Launcher and in the Dash, along with the consequences this innovation brings. LinuxBSDos.com speculates that Amazon and Canonical might be associates and writes, "If the answer is a yes, I think people need to know. Personally, I do not care and I do not think there is a problem with that, but we just need to know."

http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/10/07...de-for-profit/

*Additional Drivers Application Moved to Software Sources in Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal*

Manuel Jose of Tech Drive-in writes about his problems with WiFi in Ubuntu 12.04 and states: "Nothing seemed to work until I started using an alternative network manager called Wicd. Things are slowly starting to get better with each new update in Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal, but not there yet."  Jose notes the additional drivers app, which is needed for his WiFi to work, has been moved to Software sources and asks people to comment on that change.

http://www.techdrivein.com/2012/10/a...-moved-to.html

*Ubuntu Tweak 0.8.0 Gets New 'Apps' Feature*

Andrew of Web Upd8 writes, "Ubuntu Tweak, the most popular tool to tweak various Ubuntu settings as well as add third-party sources (PPAs), has reached version 0.8.0 introducing a new feature called Apps." Andrew explains what this new feature is for, how it works along with bug fixes in v0.8.0.

http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/ubunt...s-feature.html

*Blogger Claims Ubuntu's New Shopping Lens Breaks EU Law*

Joey Sneddon of OMG! Ubuntu! reports on the claims made by blogger Luis de Sousa about how Ubuntu's new Shopping Lense may break EU Privacy laws regarding personal data. Along with including de Sousa's information, they report on the responses they received from Canonical when asked about the legal concerns, as well as feedback from the UK organization Privacy International.

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/d...s-break-eu-law

*How Ubuntu Intel Graphics Changed In One Month*

Michael Larabel of Phoronix takes a look at performance changes with the open-source Intel Linux graphics in Ubuntu 12.10 as he compares the benchmark results of the development snapshots on Ubuntu Quantal from the end of August 2012 to the beginning of October 2012.

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...tem&px=MTIwMzc

*Firefox 16.0 Officially Lands in Ubuntu*

While Firefox 16.0 was official announced on 9 October, Marius Nestor of Softpedia tells his readers about this new version, its new features, and its availability in Ubuntu. Also included in this post are twelve release highlights for this new Firefox version.

http://news.softpedia.com/news/Firef...u-298190.shtml

*Gorgeous New Weather App 'StormCloud' Arrives on Ubuntu*

Joey Sneddon of OMG! Ubuntu! presents an overview of a new weather app for Linux along with installation instructions and future plans for this app.

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/g...ives-on-ubuntu

*Official Ubuntu One App for Mac Enters Beta*

Joey Sneddon of OMG! Ubuntu! reports that Ubuntu One is available for Mac users. Sneddon give readers an overview of Ubuntu One under Mac, including screenshots and features of Ubuntu One. Sneddon notes that this is Beta 2 of Ubuntu One for Mac, and some of the features are still not available nor working as they should be. Nevertheless, the Ubuntu One team says, "that the client will 'give all users regardless of platform, access to all the great benefits of Ubuntu One."

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/o...ac-enters-beta

*Canonical Work to Improve Gaming on Ubuntu*

Benjamin Kerensa, OMG! Ubuntu!, reports that Bryce Harrington of Canonical is preparing the Steam distribution and its Linux titles for Ubuntu. The next step is to work out graphic drivers and driver packages to "make gaming a bit more easier in general."

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/c...ming-on-ubuntu

*Ubuntu 12.10 Disc Artwork Available for Download*

Joey Sneddon of OMG! Ubuntu! gives readers a preview of the Ubuntu 12.10 Disc artwork which has been added to the wiki and is now available for download.

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/u...twork-revealed

*Ubuntu To Consider Ridding GNOME Fallback Code*

Michael Larabel of Phoronix speculates that "getting rid of the GNOME fallback code is a likely to be a discussion item" at the upcoming UDS-R. Larabel's speculations find their basis in "Ubuntu's Unity dependency on GNOME 3 fallback code for items such as Bluetooth indicator and Keyboard indicator."

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...tem&px=MTIwNTI

*Ubuntu Adds Legal Disclaimer to Unity Dash*

Joey Sneddon of OMG! Ubuntu! reports on the new "Legal Disclaimer" link added to the lower right corner of the Dash. The disclaimer informs the user of where Dash searches are sent (or not sent) in clear, easy-to-understand language.

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/u...-to-unity-dash

*In Other News*

*Ubuntu's Jono Bacon Talks Open-Source Community Management*

Todd R. Weiss of eWeek interviews Jono Bacon (Ubuntu's community manager) about "state of open-source software in 2012 and why participation in open-source communities should be taken even more seriously by enterprises."

http://www.eweek.com/enterprise-apps...ty-management/

*An Attempt To Push Ubuntu As A Gaming Platform*

Michael Larabel of Phoronix takes a look at the gaming-related sessions which are scheduled to take place at UDS-R.  Scheduled session include: Audio Support, Longevity of Binaries, Graphics Support, Input Devices Support, Multi-Arch Libappindicator, Process Clean-Up Actions, Unity Performance and Audio Latency.

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...tem&px=MTIwNTY

*Other Articles of Interest*

Steam for Linux game list leaks out early - http://www.bit-tech.net/news/gaming/...-linux-games/1Mesa 9.0 Released With Open Source OpenGL 3.1 Drivers - http://linux.slashdot.org/story/12/1...ngl-31-driversDesktop Linux: Diversity is the New Reality - http://www.datamation.com/open-sourc...reality-1.html
 *Gallium3D LLVMpipe On Mesa 9.0 - http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...llvmpipe&num=1
 *UEFI Secure Boot downgraded to PITA - http://www.itworld.com/it-management...owngraded-pita

*Featured Audio and Video*

*Ubuntu Ohio - Burning Circle: Burning Circle Episode 86*

Stephen Michael Kellat takes a look at the Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal release as he discusses new features which are included in this new version of Ubuntu. Mr. Kellat also speculates on the what the new "R"- based code name will be for the next Ubuntu release.

http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/node/118

*S05E17 - Mr. Spaceship*

In this Ubuntu UK podcast, Mark Johnson, Tony Whitmore, Alan Pope, and Laura Cowen bring listeners an interview with Mark Shuttleworth, developers of the indie game "Nixie and the Robots", as well as takes a quick look at Canonical's donation page and more. The podcast team announces that it will be giving a talk about podcasting in Skycon.

http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/2012/10...-mr-spaceship/

*Web Browser, Maps Embedded into Unity's Dash*

Joey Sneddon of OMG! Ubuntu! reviews a third party new feature for the Dash--the possibility of browsing the web and navigating Google Maps under the Dash. Sneddon says in his conclusion, "Although features lack some visual polish - and ignoring for a moment that they're built upon Unity 2D, which is being retired - it's nevertheless great to see what developers can do with Unity when they get involved."

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/browser-in-the-dash

*Weekly Ubuntu Development Team Meetings*

Kernel Team - October 9, 2012 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/M...2C_09_Oct_2012QA Team - October 10, 2012 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Meetings/QA/20121010Desktop Team - October 9, 2012 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2012-10-09Server Team - October 9, 2012 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/Server/20121009

*Upcoming Meetings and Events*

For upcoming meetings and events please visit the calendars at fridge.ubuntu.com: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/

*Updates and Security for 8.04, 10.04, 11.04, 11.10 and 12.04*

*Security Updates*

* [USN-1598-1] Linux kernel vulnerability - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/001857.html
[USN-1599-1] Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerability - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/001858.html[USN-1600-1] Firefox vulnerabilities - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/001859.html[USN-1601-1] Bind vulnerability - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/001860.html[USN-1602-1] Ruby vulnerabilities - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/001861.html[USN-1603-1] Ruby vulnerabilities - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/001862.html[USN-1604-1] MoinMoin vulnerabilities - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/001863.html[USN-1605-1] Quagga vulnerability - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/001864.html[USN-1606-1] Linux kernel vulnerabilities - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/001865.html[USN-1607-1] Linux kernel vulnerabilities - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/001866.html[USN-1608-1] Firefox vulnerabilities - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/001867.html[USN-1609-1] Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerability - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/001868.html[USN-1610-1] Linux kernel vulnerability - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/001869.html[USN-1611-1] Thunderbird vulnerabilities - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/001870.html

*Ubuntu 8.04 Updates*

linux 2.6.24-32.105 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...er/012831.htmllinux 2.6.24-32.105 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...er/012832.htmlbind9 1:9.4.2.dfsg.P2-2ubuntu0.12 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...er/012833.htmlbind9 1:9.4.2.dfsg.P2-2ubuntu0.12 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...er/012834.html

End of life - April 2013 (Server)

*Ubuntu 10.04 Updates*

* adobe-flashplugin 11.2.202.243-0lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013217.html
flashplugin-nonfree	11.2.202.243ubuntu0.10.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013218.htmlfirefox 16.0+build1-0ubuntu0.10.04.1	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013219.htmlfirefox 16.0+build1-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013220.htmlflashplugin-nonfree	11.2.202.243ubuntu0.10.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013221.htmlbind9 1:9.7.0.dfsg.P1-1ubuntu0.8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013222.htmlbind9 1:9.7.0.dfsg.P1-1ubuntu0.8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013223.htmllsb 4.0-0ubuntu8.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013224.htmlruby1.8 1.8.7.249-2ubuntu0.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013225.htmlruby1.8 1.8.7.249-2ubuntu0.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013226.htmllinux 2.6.32-44.98 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013227.htmllinux 2.6.32-44.98 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013228.htmllinux-backports-modules-2.6.32 2.6.32-44.46 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013229.htmllinux-backports-modules-2.6.32 2.6.32-44.46 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013230.htmllinux-meta 2.6.32.44.51 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013231.htmllinux-meta 2.6.32.44.51 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013232.htmllinux-ports-meta 2.6.32.44.36 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013233.htmllinux-ports-meta 2.6.32.44.36 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013234.htmlmoin 1.9.2-2ubuntu3.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013235.htmlmoin 1.9.2-2ubuntu3.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013236.htmlquagga 0.99.20.1-0ubuntu0.10.04.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013237.htmlfirefox 16.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013238.htmlquagga 0.99.20.1-0ubuntu0.10.04.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013239.htmlfirefox 16.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013240.htmlthunderbird 16.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013241.htmlenigmail 2:1.4.5-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013242.htmlthunderbird 16.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013243.htmlenigmail 2:1.4.5-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013244.html

End of Life - April 2013 (Desktop) - April 2015 (Server)

*Ubuntu 11.04 Updates*

adobe-flashplugin 11.2.202.243-0natty1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/na...er/012765.htmlflashplugin-nonfree	11.2.202.243ubuntu0.11.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/na...er/012766.htmlfirefox 16.0+build1-0ubuntu0.11.04.1	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/na...er/012767.htmlflashplugin-nonfree	11.2.202.243ubuntu0.11.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/na...er/012768.htmlfirefox 16.0+build1-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/na...er/012769.htmlbind9 1:9.7.3.dfsg-1ubuntu2.7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/na...er/012770.htmlbind9 1:9.7.3.dfsg-1ubuntu2.7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/na...er/012771.htmlruby1.8 1.8.7.302-2ubuntu0.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/na...er/012772.htmlruby1.8 1.8.7.302-2ubuntu0.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/na...er/012773.htmlmoin 1.9.3-1ubuntu1.11.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/na...er/012774.htmlmoin 1.9.3-1ubuntu1.11.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/na...er/012775.htmlquagga 0.99.20.1-0ubuntu0.11.04.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/na...er/012776.htmlfirefox 16.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/na...er/012777.htmlquagga 0.99.20.1-0ubuntu0.11.04.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/na...er/012778.htmlfirefox 16.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/na...er/012779.htmlclamav 0.97.6+dfsg-1ubuntu0.11.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/na...er/012780.htmlthunderbird 16.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/na...er/012781.htmllightning-extension	1.8+build1-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/na...er/012782.htmlenigmail 2:1.4.5-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/na...er/012783.htmlthunderbird 16.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/na...er/012784.htmlenigmail 2:1.4.5-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/na...er/012785.htmllightning-extension	1.8+build1-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/na...er/012786.html

End of Life - October 2012

*Ubuntu 11.10 Updates*

* adobe-flashplugin 11.2.202.243-0oneiric1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012490.html
flashplugin-nonfree	11.2.202.243ubuntu0.11.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012491.htmlfirefox 16.0+build1-0ubuntu0.11.10.1	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012492.htmlfirefox 16.0+build1-0ubuntu0.11.10.1	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012493.htmlflashplugin-nonfree	11.2.202.243ubuntu0.11.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012494.htmlbind9 1:9.7.3.dfsg-1ubuntu4.5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012495.htmlbind9 1:9.7.3.dfsg-1ubuntu4.5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012496.htmlruby1.8 1.8.7.352-2ubuntu0.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012497.htmlruby1.8 1.8.7.352-2ubuntu0.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012498.htmllinux 3.0.0-26.43 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012499.htmllinux 3.0.0-26.43 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012500.htmlmoin 1.9.3-1ubuntu1.11.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012501.htmlmoin 1.9.3-1ubuntu1.11.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012502.htmlquagga 0.99.20.1-0ubuntu0.11.10.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012503.htmlfirefox 16.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.11.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012504.htmlquagga 0.99.20.1-0ubuntu0.11.10.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012505.htmlfirefox 16.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.11.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012506.htmlclamav 0.97.6+dfsg-1ubuntu0.11.10.1	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012507.htmllinux-ti-omap4 3.0.0-1216.29 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012508.htmllinux-ti-omap4 3.0.0-1216.29 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012509.htmlthunderbird 16.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.11.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012510.htmllightning-extension	1.8+build1-0ubuntu0.11.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012511.htmlenigmail 2:1.4.5-0ubuntu0.11.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012512.htmlthunderbird 16.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.11.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012513.htmlenigmail 2:1.4.5-0ubuntu0.11.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012514.htmllightning-extension	1.8+build1-0ubuntu0.11.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012515.html

End of Life - April 2013

*Ubuntu 12.04 Updates*

linux-ti-omap4 3.2.0-1420.27 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017589.htmllinux-ti-omap4 3.2.0-1420.27 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017590.htmllinux-meta-ti-omap4 3.2.0.1420.20 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017591.htmllinux-meta-ti-omap4 3.2.0.1420.20 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017592.htmlubuntu-defaults-builder 0.31.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017593.htmljava-gnome 4.1.1-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017594.htmladobe-flashplugin 11.2.202.243-0precise1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017595.htmllinux-armadaxp 3.2.0-1609.14 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017596.htmllinux-armadaxp 3.2.0-1609.14 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017597.htmllinux-meta-armadaxp 3.2.0.1609.14 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017598.htmllinux-meta-armadaxp 3.2.0.1609.14 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017599.htmlflashplugin-nonfree	11.2.202.243ubuntu0.12.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017600.htmlfirefox 16.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017601.htmlfirefox 16.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017602.htmlflashplugin-nonfree	11.2.202.243ubuntu0.12.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017603.htmlmadwimax 0.1.1-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017604.htmlxterm 271-1ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017605.htmlbind9 1:9.8.1.dfsg.P1-4ubuntu0.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017606.htmlbind9 1:9.8.1.dfsg.P1-4ubuntu0.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017607.htmlnfs-utils 1:1.2.5-3ubuntu3.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017608.htmlupdate-manager 1:0.156.14.11 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017609.htmlqemu-linaro 1.0.50-2012.03-0ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017610.htmlqemu-kvm 1.0+noroms-0ubuntu14.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017611.htmllsb 4.0-0ubuntu20.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017612.htmlmaas-enlist 0.4-0ubuntu1.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017613.htmlruby1.9.1 1.9.3.0-1ubuntu2.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017614.htmlruby1.9.1 1.9.3.0-1ubuntu2.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017615.htmlruby1.8 1.8.7.352-2ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017616.htmlruby1.8 1.8.7.352-2ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017617.htmlupdate-manager 1:0.156.14.11 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017618.htmludev 175-0ubuntu9.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017619.htmlmoin 1.9.3-1ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017620.htmlmoin 1.9.3-1ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017621.htmlmaas-enlist 0.4-0ubuntu1.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017622.htmlquagga 0.99.20.1-0ubuntu0.12.04.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017623.htmlfirefox 16.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017624.htmlquagga 0.99.20.1-0ubuntu0.12.04.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017625.htmlapt 0.8.16~exp12ubuntu10.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017626.htmlfirefox 16.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017627.htmlclamav 0.97.6+dfsg-1ubuntu0.12.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017628.htmllinux 3.2.0-32.51 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017629.htmllinux 3.2.0-32.51 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017630.htmllinux-meta 3.2.0.32.35 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017631.htmllinux-meta 3.2.0.32.35 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017632.htmllinux-backports-modules-3.2.0 3.2.0-32.17 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017633.htmllinux-backports-modules-3.2.0 3.2.0-32.17 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017634.htmlaccountsservice 0.6.15-2ubuntu9.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017635.htmllibgnome 2.32.1-2ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017636.htmlpdksh 5.2.14-26ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017637.htmlkaffeine 1.2.2-1ubuntu3.12.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017638.htmldeluge 1.3.5-0ubuntu2~precise2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017639.htmlthunderbird 16.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017640.htmllightning-extension	1.8+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017641.htmlenigmail 2:1.4.5-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017642.htmlthunderbird 16.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017644.htmlenigmail 2:1.4.5-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017643.htmllightning-extension	1.8+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017645.htmlsessioninstaller 0.20+bzr128-0ubuntu1.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017646.htmlshadow 1:4.1.4.2+svn3283-3ubuntu5.1	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017647.htmlx11-utils 7.6+4ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017648.htmlrpcbind 0.2.0-7ubuntu1.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017649.htmlpartman-auto-lvm 42ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017650.htmlonboard 0.97.0-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017651.htmlpostgresql-8.4 8.4.14-0ubuntu12.04.1	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017652.htmllinux-base 3.4ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017653.htmlapt 0.8.16~exp12ubuntu10.5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017654.html

End of Life - April 2017

*Subscribe*

Get your copy of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter delivered each week to you via email at: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-news

*Archives*

You can always find older Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter issues at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter

*Additional Ubuntu News*

As always you can find more news and announcements at:

http://www.ubuntu.com/news

and

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/

*Conclusion*

Thank you for reading the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter.

See you next week!

*Credits*

The Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is brought to you by:

Elizabeth KrumbachJasna BencicJose Antonio ReyMathias HellstenJohn KimJim ConnettAnd many others

*Glossary of Terms*

Other acronyms can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/glossary

*Ubuntu - Get Involved*

The Ubuntu community consists of individuals and teams, working on different aspects of the distribution, giving advice and technical support, and helping to promote Ubuntu to a wider audience. No contribution is too small, and anyone can help. It's your chance to get in on all the community fun associated with developing and promoting Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate

*Feedback*

This document is maintained by the Ubuntu Weekly News Team. If you have a story idea or suggestions for the Weekly Newsletter, join the Ubuntu News Team mailing list at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/lis...untu-news-team and submit it. Ideas can also be added to the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Ideas. If you'd like to contribute to a future issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, please feel free to edit the appropriate wiki page. If you have any technical support questions, please send them to ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com.

Except where otherwise noted, content in this issue is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution 3.0 License - http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/

----------


## Paddy Landau

I love the weekly newsletters. What has happened to this week's one (number 288)? I'm missing it!

----------


## vasa1

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue288 ???

----------


## Paddy Landau

> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue288 ???


Cool, thanks.

I depend on this forum (to which I am subscribed) to remind me  but I was missing the newsletter this week, so perhaps I don't need reminding!

----------


## Elfy

> Cool, thanks.
> 
> I depend on this forum (to which I am subscribed) to remind me  but I was missing the newsletter this week, so perhaps I don't need reminding!


The newsletter turns up in The Fridge as well - just fyi  :Smile:

----------


## Paddy Landau

> The newsletter turns up in The Fridge as well - just fyi


Thanks, but I don't wish to subscribe to the Fridge forum.

EDIT: I've just spotted that I can subscribe from the Newsletter page, which I have now done.

----------


## Elfy

> Thanks, but I don't wish to subscribe to the Fridge forum.
> 
> EDIT: I've just spotted that I can subscribe from the Newsletter page, which I have now done.


I wasn't suggesting you subscribe, I'd not either tbh, just mentioning it because they show up there.

----------


## Paddy Landau

> I wasn't suggesting you subscribe, I'd not either tbh, just mentioning it because they show up there.


Well, belt-and-braces; now I have two places to remind me!

----------


## vibaviattigala

new to ubuntu newslatter but its looks very ncie and can learn many things about linux   :Very Happy:

----------


## sffvba[e0rt

Seems the scipt to post it here wasn't run this week...


404

----------


## Paddy Landau

> Seems the scipt to post it here wasn't run this week...


I didn't realise that it was a script. Whom can we notify of the problem?

----------


## sffvba[e0rt

> I didn't realise that it was a script. Whom can we notify of the problem?


If you like and have time you can mention it on IRC in #ubuntu-news... If not I will do so when I get home  :Smile: 


404

----------


## Paddy Landau

> If you like and have time you can mention it on IRC in #ubuntu-news


Thanks for letting me know how to report it.

I have reported it.

However, I have not yet had a response; I'll update this post if I do get a response.

----------


## sffvba[e0rt

> Thanks for letting me know how to report it.
> 
> I have reported it.
> 
> However, I have not yet had a response; I'll update this post if I do get a response.


I know many of the main people responsible for the News Letter are getting ready for UDS, but if pleia or agraner (not 100% sure about the IRC nicks spelling) or on-line ping them for fast response normally.


404

----------


## Elfy

pleia is not about much atm  :Smile:  

http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=7098

----------


## sffvba[e0rt

> pleia is not about much atm  
> 
> http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=7098


Well from the blog you can see she is back (but I do think UDS will be keeping them all busy for a week or so  :Razz: )


404

----------


## Paddy Landau

> if pleia or agraner (not 100% sure about the IRC nicks spelling) or on-line ping them for fast response normally.


I believe akgraner was on-line when I posted, but pleia2 was away (I don't know how to interpret the colours of the names, so I could be wrong).

I don't know how to ping people on IRC; I am still quite unfamiliar with the IRC system. Perhaps you can do it when you get home?

----------


## sffvba[e0rt

> I believe akgraner was on-line when I posted, but pleia2 was away (I don't know how to interpret the colours of the names, so I could be wrong).
> 
> I don't know how to ping people on IRC; I am still quite unfamiliar with the IRC system. Perhaps you can do it when you get home?


No problem, I can do it  :Smile:  When you use a persons name in IRC it typically alerts the user that their name has been mentioned and shows them in which channel (this will vary from person to person and client to client but I can vouch that both akgraner and pleia2 will be notified if you use their IRC nicks in a message)...


404

----------


## Paddy Landau

> No problem, I can do it


Thank you!




> When you use a persons name in IRC it typically alerts the user


Cool, thank you. I have (yet again) learned something.

----------


## elizabeth

Looks like the step of adding it here was accidentally overlooked last week, I've added it now  :Smile:

----------


## Paddy Landau

> Looks like the step of adding it here was accidentally overlooked last week, I've added it now


Thank you, Elizabeth!

----------

